

Ask HN: In Trouble for using company database structure for a graduate project? - isurfbecause

Eventually, I would like to pitch it to the senior developers who can then pitch it to my manager. Don't worry I will use sample data.&#60;p&#62;You might say to ask my manager but he/she doesn't support my graduate degree. Said "it will not benefit the department". Dead end there. However, I do believe this project WILL add tremendous value. Let me know what you guys think.
======
jacksondeane
I would be very careful and obviously refer to any Employment Agreement you
may be under, specifically sections outlining work assignment and disclosure
terms.

If your boss is not supportive of your graduate program, I would take that as
a sign to not use anything (schemas, data, code, logic, research) in your
graduate project for fear of legal repercussions.

If you still want to pursue the idea, I would develop something similar to
what you want to pitch at work, but don't directly copy/use anything from your
current job.

